# I'm in love with her



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

This by far one of the baddest a$$ fishing boats I've ever seen ! Believe it or not it's a 1978 24' Topaz . The thing is tricked out to the gills .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry about the bad link . Here she is :














1978 Topaz 24, hull #36 

Mechanical- 

2007 Crusader 6.0l @ 375 hp warranty through 2009 
2007 Borg-Warner Velvet Drive Transmission warranty through 2009 
Drivesaver Drivetrain Protection 
New Michigan Prop 
New cutless bearing 
Stuffing box for shaft & rudder re-packed 
Guest battery charger- new batteries & boxes 2008 
Hydraulic steering with aluminum steering wheel with power-knob 
New fuel tanks- 2 @ 55 gallons each 
Oversized Grocco sea strainer 2008 
Racor fuel/water separator 

Electronics- 

Icom 402 VHF with Icom external speaker 
Furuno 582L with triducer 
Murphy Powerview digital gauges and engine monitoring system 

Fishing- 

Full tower with sunshade 
Upper steering station with controls, compass, seat & coaming 
Tower & T-top mounted lighting 
Rupp 28’ outriggers 
Rod holders on tower 
Rupp center rigger 
Rule 2000 gal/hr livewell pump plumbed to Kodiak Pro-flo livewell 
Saltwater washdown 
Complete refit in 2001 including: 
Hull & topsides sprayed “Ice blue” Awlgrip 
Console, deck & inner liner sprayed “Mattarhorn White” Awlgrip 2007 
Boot-stripe sprayed” Royal Blue” Awlgrip 
Interlux “Interprotect 2000” applied to bottom 
Petit Ultima blue bottom paint applied 2007 
New white rubrail with stainless steel insert 
Removed and filled forward vents 
Cabin bulkheads removed & replaced with Divynicell bulkhead 
Pop-up cleats & chocks 
Removable swim platform 


Additional comments/equipment- 

The entire engine room/bilge is has been Awlgripped in 2007 
The boat has been completely rewired in 2007 
LED lighting in cockpit 
Cuddy cabin with V-berth 
Port-a-potty 
Full safety package 
Crusader On-Board Spare Parts Kit 

Dependable Crusader power provides for a 28 mph cruise while burning 11.5 gal/hour 


The boat is currently located in Singer Island, Florida and is offered at $30,000


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You can donate your Parker to me when you get the Dorado. I am sure mdram and I would share it nicely   

She does look schweet!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

that is one pretty boat


----------

